# B17 P51 STANG Spitfire CAF Deer Valley



## John Reichart (Nov 15, 2010)

I got a few sequences of these fine aircraft while visiting Deer Valley Airport in Phoenix to view the B29 FIFI.
The B17 was taken from the end of the runway and the others were all from the tarmac at the airport.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxqZ9ShK9G4_

Cheers, John


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2010)

Great pics John!


----------



## John Reichart (Nov 18, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Great pics John!



Thank You. It was a super weekend and week for me.


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 28, 2010)

Great pics and the video was great too. Just love those big birds!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2010)

Great stuff 8)


----------



## John Reichart (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks again guys.

Can't get enough of the WWII Warbirds. They fly over my house and I am out the door in a flash to see which one is going over. 

I don't think I posted this one here yet but it is a good view from "below". She flew directly over our RC field and I still had the camera in my car.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVRVaBU-yK4_


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2010)

John Reichart said:


> Thanks again guys.
> 
> Can't get enough of the WWII Warbirds. They fly over my house and I am out the door in a flash to see which one is going over.
> 
> ...



That was cool. 


Wheels


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------

